# Anyone ever tried Acupuncture?



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm been thinking of trying acupuncture for a while and plan on booking a session tomorrow.
My question is has anyone actually tried it and does it really help?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

It relieved tight muscle tension in my neck and back....SA?? not sure....


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I do that. I think I now have had 7 sessions. Last week I saw a show od Dr Oz on tv and they talked about acupuncture (to use it to lose weight). He said that after 10 times it should start to work.
I don't really notice anything. The woman where I go said she had once an older man with anxiety and for him it helped. I will try it a little longer. My issurance covers it until 10 sessions a year, I think.
I have also therapy. But she's a therapist who can't prescribe medications and my doctor doesn't want ot prescribe it, he rahter want a psychiater to do it, but my insurance doesn't cover that so it would be to expensive to pay for myself. That why I'm now trying acupuncture.

I also would like to know if there are more who have tried it. I'm getting a little tired of everything. I have tried so many things, but nothing really helped. I know CBT could help me, but my anxiety is so much and I have depression. I think I will try the doctor again, I really hope he will concider it again.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Green Eyes said:


> I do that. I think I now have had 7 sessions. Last week I saw a show od Dr Oz on tv and they talked about acupuncture (to use it to lose weight). He said that after 10 times it should start to work.
> I don't really notice anything. The woman where I go said she had once an older man with anxiety and for him it helped. I will try it a little longer. My issurance covers it until 10 sessions a year, I think.
> I have also therapy. But she's a therapist who can't prescribe medications and my doctor doesn't want ot prescribe it, he rahter want a psychiater to do it, but my insurance doesn't cover that so it would be to expensive to pay for myself. That why I'm now trying acupuncture.
> 
> I also would like to know if there are more who have tried it. I'm getting a little tired of everything. I have tried so many things, but nothing really helped. I know CBT could help me, but my anxiety is so much and I have depression. I think I will try the doctor again, I really hope he will concider it again.


It didn´t work for me either. I almost spent about $800 on 5 sessions and chinese herbal teas combined. I feel it was a waste of my money and time. It only relaxes you instantly, but imo it won´t make anxiety disorders vanish. It´s only a momentary thing, like getting a massage kind of thing. The other day I tried this hot massage bed for an hour, I felt no difference either. Even though I´m currently without medication or therapy, I feel that these are the only best treatments along side exercise, meditation and healthy eating. Also exposure therapy helps a lot.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

sophiek said:


> It didn´t work for me either. I almost spent about $800 on 5 sessions and chinese herbal teas combined. I feel it was a waste of my money and time. It only relaxes you instantly, but imo it won´t make anxiety disorders vanish. It´s only a momentary thing, like getting a massage kind of thing. The other day I tried this hot massage bed for an hour, I felt no difference either. Even though I´m currently without medication or therapy, I feel that these are the only best treatments along side exercise, meditation and healthy eating. Also exposure therapy helps a lot.


I also have herbal tea right now. I will try a few more sessions and if there isn't any difference I will quit.
I think therapy and medications are the best treatment. But then you will have to get the right ones. And my therapist before hte one I have now weren't really good. And now my doctor doesn't want to prescribe medication. I really think I will talk to him again, because I think I need it. My anxiety is too much and with depression, it's too hard to do the therapy.

I hoped acupuncture would help. There are a lot who advertise that it also helps with depression and anxiety.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you'd be much better off getting a massage.


----------



## JasmineElizabethR (Oct 4, 2009)

I've tried both acupuncture and massage and find both very beneficial..The psychiatrist I was seeing for awhile actually did acupuncture treatments along with prescribing medication... Try a few sessions and see if you don't see some improvement  Good luck! Let us know what you think!

Elizabeth
http://elizabethp-mylife.blogspot.com/


----------

